# So How Many Parrots Did You Buy?



## Eemaan (Jan 6, 2008)

After all that lemming and hype since the Salsabelle collection, how many did you buy? Go on! confess! 

Ive ordered two, one for me and one as a gift for my cousin. I'll only ever be using it to line lower lashline and thus dont need more than one.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 6, 2008)

none. I had the original and didn't get to my counter in time. :/


----------



## Weasel (Jan 6, 2008)

2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one to depot, and one spare, incase I ruin it


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 6, 2008)

None. Wasn't interested in it from the start because colors like that just don't work on me.


----------



## caroni99 (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_None. Wasn't interested in it from the start because colors like that just don't work on me._

 
Ditto!


----------



## Divinity (Jan 6, 2008)

I was one of the suckers that paid over $60 for this color on ebay, so I bought one last month in case I run out OR to re-sell to some other desperado down the road


----------



## JGmac (Jan 6, 2008)

Zero, unfortunately!  I just love the color but I can't get teals to work for me.  I have Waternymph and never wear it because it takes SO much work to make it NOT look atrocious!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 6, 2008)

I didn't buy any ....I have similar colors already that I barley ever use ..and also have the cover girl dupe lol ..i dunno its a pretty color ..but I can't justify purchasing it ..to just rot in my makeup drawer i rather spend the same money on a shadow I would get mroe use of .../shrug ..but I will prolly be lemming it years from now when they are rare again lol


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 6, 2008)

Just one.  Too many good upcoming collections, plus it takes me a looooong time to use up an e/s.


----------



## socalmacfan (Jan 6, 2008)

I bought one and have used it as liner a lot!  I love it.


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 6, 2008)

I bought one online...then I got it, loved it & bought one more


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 6, 2008)

One. I love the color but MAC's shadows last an eternity, so there was no need to buy more. If I do get another, it will be for my sister.


----------



## nunu (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_Just one. Too many good upcoming collections, plus it takes me a looooong time to use up an e/s._

 
Ditto!! I have never used up an es!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 6, 2008)

just one. i don't buy more of one thing.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 6, 2008)

I just bought one for me, but then I bought another as a backup, but then I swapped it because I realized that I would never go through the whole thing or if I got nervous about running out, there are a lot of dupes that I could use.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 6, 2008)

only one. fell into the hype, bought it, tried using it once. hmmm. not impressed. tempted to buy charred though to do a smokey version, doing all brighter colours doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## stv578 (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_only one. fell into the hype, bought it, tried using it once. hmmm. not impressed. tempted to buy charred though to do a smokey version, doing all brighter colours doesn't seem to work for me._

 
I felt the same way, until i saw quite a few sa's wearing it with charred.  So i went and got charred and the two look really pretty together.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 6, 2008)

none. Already had it


----------



## Hilly (Jan 6, 2008)

only one!


----------



## karinaf (Jan 6, 2008)

just one!  i hardly wear teals so i dont see myself running out of this anytime soon!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Jan 6, 2008)

I just ordered one online...should get in on Monday!  I pretty much bought it because of all the hype, but I'm sure I won't use it that much.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 6, 2008)

only one!


----------



## tricky (Jan 6, 2008)

i bought one. i never even put a dent in e/s so thats all i need. great color though!


----------



## Melly44 (Jan 6, 2008)

I didn't get it i thought about it.. but i don't think i would ever use it.. so i didn't bother.. it would just always sit in my case..


----------



## little teaser (Jan 6, 2008)

only one


----------



## NLoveW630 (Jan 6, 2008)

3 and sold all 3 ..I have MUFE #72 and #83..they both do the trick..


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 6, 2008)

None. I love it on other people, it looks gorgeous in pics.. but when I swatched it.. I didn't like it at all...


----------



## geeko (Jan 6, 2008)

Only one. I have another e/s that's kinda similar to it...although it's not exactly identical...but well oh the eyes..who can tell the diff newae :x

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...rrotswatch.jpg


----------



## lsperry (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_Only one. I have another e/s that's kinda similar to it...although it's not exactly identical...but well oh the eyes..who can tell the diff newae :x_

 
Who makes "ME638"?

Thanks....


----------



## athena123 (Jan 6, 2008)

Like the OP, I just purchased one - I don't see myself using it for anything other than eyeliner, however. It'll last me forever! 

Sorry if this is OT, but I DID buy 2 Ochre Styles since this is a very versatile neutral earth-tone and I don't see any other MAC shades quite like it.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_Only one. I have another e/s that's kinda similar to it...although it's not exactly identical...but well oh the eyes..who can tell the diff newae :x

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...rrotswatch.jpg_

 
I like the other one.  Is ME 638 a Shu Uemura shadow?

By the way, I only bought one Parrot.  So overated.


----------



## bebs (Jan 6, 2008)

I only bought one of it... and I donno to anybody that has the original and bought this one... is it the same as the other version of it?


----------



## frocher (Jan 6, 2008)

......


----------



## lsperry (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Shu Uemura makes it._

 
Thanks....

And it's nowhere to be found (looked at their website, Sephora, Nordstrom, etc.). Shu Uemura has the option of e-mailing you when it becomes available. I hope they get it back in stock soon...


----------



## me_jelly (Jan 6, 2008)

None.  Skipped it the first time too.


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Jan 6, 2008)

Two. One for my pallete and one back up. Unfortunately, I broke the one I depotted.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well, it's OK enough to use and it's not like I see myself wearing teal shadow on a regular basis.


----------



## Luceuk (Jan 6, 2008)

I just bought one.


----------



## onionbooty (Jan 6, 2008)

I bought 2 the day it released... and then used it for the first time yesterday night.  It's a really pretty color that got a lot of compliments, but I just don't see myself using it everyday... or that much.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sarah* 

 
_none. Already had it_

 
ditto


----------



## kyoto (Jan 6, 2008)

I didn't get the hype at first and bought one to try.  I love it so I bought a second.  I don't wear my eyeshadow bright, but I like to add it when I wear colors like charred and blend it out.  I was hesitant at first since I have Steamy and don't like it, but I love Parrot.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 6, 2008)

one because i wanted to try it. pretty colour for sure, but i don't see myself wearing it often.

don't see the point in hoarding it, it will never have the mistique or appeal it used to have now that it's been rereleased.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 6, 2008)

I already have it in the quad, palette and (2) pots, but I couldn't help myself, so I grabbed (2) more. Ooopps.  How did that happen?  Wait, I know the answer to that question.  Same way it always happens: I see, I buy.


----------



## ashleydenise (Jan 6, 2008)

I havn't gotten it yet, but I only want to get one if I even get it... Blues never look good on me, and it's so hard to use an entire e/s,  I don't really see the use of getting more than one, especially when you have soooo many like me lol


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jan 6, 2008)

just one


----------



## Glassdoll (Jan 6, 2008)

i got 1 for myself. Was tempted to get 2 at first, but decided against it, as i don't see myself finishing that 1 all that fast.


----------



## Weasel (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I already have it in the quad, palette and (2) pots, but I couldn't help myself, so I grabbed (2) more. Ooopps.  How did that happen?  Wait, I know the answer to that question.  Same way it always happens: I see, I buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I never thought I'd say these words... but:

You have too much MAC.


----------



## Natalie_Necro (Jan 7, 2008)

I had seen photos of Parrot on MUA and other makeup sites and thought it was gorgeous so I ordered two online without seeing it in person first. I was disappointed, I thought it would be brighter. Ah well.


----------



## Natalie_Necro (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I already have it in the quad, palette and (2) pots, but I couldn't help myself, so I grabbed (2) more. Ooopps.  How did that happen?  Wait, I know the answer to that question.  Same way it always happens: I see, I buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How does the original Parrot compare to the Parrot released now? Are they exactly the same, or do they differ in any way? *curious*


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jan 7, 2008)

I bought two, simply because I love it SOOOO much and my original one was stolen.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 7, 2008)

I have parrot in the original pot and also in the jewel palette.  Still I had to buy one more and another for my friend.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, I am surprised to see how many ppl did not purchase Parrot.  I did not purchase any Parrot or any color collection after the Holiday stuff.   The other e/s from the Originals look like stuff I already have.


----------



## n_c (Jan 7, 2008)

One...and I haven't even opened it haha!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 7, 2008)

none - I had it in the jewel palette and never used it so I swapped it a while ago.  I just don't use colors anymore, although it really is gorgeous.  I just feel silly when I wear brights


----------



## Endlessly (Jan 7, 2008)

I only could only buy one...now I am starting to regret it! I wish I had picked up another.


----------



## This Is Mine (Jan 7, 2008)

only one


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 7, 2008)

Three.  I gave two for Christmas gifts.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 7, 2008)

I only bought one.  I am a sucker for teals, and have a whole 15 pan palette full.  It is pretty, but definately not worth ALL the hype it gets.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Natalie_Necro* 

 
_How does the original Parrot compare to the Parrot released now? Are they exactly the same, or do they differ in any way? *curious*_

 
i have read from other sources that they are exactly the same.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 7, 2008)

I love anything thats blue or teal! I have so many different shades and textures of the color teal from different brands. So I only bought one Parrot. I haven't run out of any MAC e/s for years so I didn't think it would be necessary to buy another one.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 7, 2008)

Just one. I can't justify spending money on backups when it could go to Fafi... my love


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 8, 2008)

i just really hope Parrot makes it here when the originals collection arrives! almost all of the recent collections have 2 or 3 things missing =/

& when/if it does, im only getting one =)


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I only bought one.  I am a sucker for teals, and have a whole 15 pan palette full.  It is pretty, but definately not worth ALL the hype it gets._

 
I totally disagree. I think it's pretty much the prettiest bluey teal out there.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought one because it's a 'must have' and I like teals. I don't get the appeal either. I had to use mixing medium with it because it was rather sheer. I wore it yesterday with Ostentatious, a bit of Subtle, Pompous Blue and Wishful (a whole damn eye of goodbyes, LOL). It was pretty, but CARGO's Aegean looks just as good without the mixing medium, IMO.


----------



## SMMY (Jan 8, 2008)

I thought I was the only one who noticed that. The texture left a bit to be desired too. Kind of gritty almost.


----------



## dollbabybex (Jan 8, 2008)

i bought one and was completely underwhelmed.


----------



## ilorietta (Jan 8, 2008)

none doesn't suit me!


----------



## user79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Zero.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 8, 2008)

I haven't purchased it.


----------



## Jot (Jan 8, 2008)

None- i was tempted but i think that is just due to hype.


----------



## Moppit (Jan 8, 2008)

I have an original Parrot so I didn't buy anymore.  I don't even use the one I have but after seeing so many beautiful FOTD I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_None. Wasn't interested in it from the start because colors like that just don't work on me._

 
Same here, though I knew the hype had got to me a bit when I considered buying it anyway, just so I had one.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 8, 2008)

Three….’cause this is like Pompous Blue for me….I bought 3 PBs and used up one in less than a year and had to lay off of it so that I didn’t run out of the other 2 so quickly. I was glad Stormwatch es came along in 2007 to take some of the pressure off of Pompous Blue.  I got 3 stormwatch es, too. 

I’ve tried Aegean and the dupes for Parrot and nothing compares to it for me. This is the 1st time trying it for me and I fell in love.

On the other hand, other hyped es/pigments – moth brown, All Girl,etc. don’t do it for me…. Got BLM’s moth brown and was disappointed and got a sample of All Girl and said “what’s all the hype about”? But to each their own….

So yeah, I buy things that look good on ME; not what’s being hyped!

Hmmm…..Should I buy another 2 Parrots since I’m only going to buy 3 things from the N Collection??? (I love enabling myself…LOL…)


----------



## dreamqueen (Jan 8, 2008)

Only one because I already have the liza pm quad w/kicky blue.  I think it is gorgeous and can be used w/so many different colors, especially neutrals.


----------



## rocking chick (Jan 8, 2008)

Just one parrot right now but I am loving this color. 

The color is pretty and unique plus the frost texture for Parrot is much softer & smoother than other MAC frost e/s.

Still considering if I should get a backup...


----------



## angelamarie (Jan 8, 2008)

None...I'm another person who can't get those types of teals to work on me.


----------



## janelovesyou (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought 1 on the first day The Originals came out and I haven't even used it yet. That tells me that I'll probably never run out of it.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought one.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 8, 2008)

One. i swatched it and liked it. I got it on the day of release, when I happened to be in Macys for shopping


----------



## clamster (Jan 8, 2008)

I am totally surprised at how many people bought just one! I didn't get it YET because I got one through a swap but I can't be sure it's authentic. From other post I have read it sounded like everyone bought multiples! I think those who bought multiples aren't confessing lol!! Parrot is a pretty color but not worth the prices on eBay.


----------



## distel (Jan 9, 2008)

None. They didn´t get it at all and the MAs in my counter didn´t even know, that it was part of the LE. 

And - believe it or not - they didn´t even know why so many costumers asked for it because they had never ever heard of it before. Even after I had told them they just shrugged.

I really couldn´t believe it!


----------



## girlstar (Jan 9, 2008)

I only bought one, because I do not have the money to buy multiples of an item.. but I really wish I did buy two!


----------



## garnetmoon (Jan 9, 2008)

i haven't had a chance to get to a counter/store nor will i be able to for at least another week so last friday i ordered 2 parrots. i've never tried it before but from swatches it looks gorgeous. i LOVE brights and always get them to work for me w/ no probs so i don't fear that parrot will be just an eyeliner color for me. i should be getting my package today...if i love it i may order 1 or 2 more as long as it's not to similar to something else i already have.


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 9, 2008)

none, i have the HIP dupe "showy" so im rockin that instead


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 9, 2008)

0. I havent bought any mac since nov 18th. and it was holiday products. It sucks to have no money!


----------



## Meryl (Jan 10, 2008)

None.  That's a hard colour for me to wear.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 10, 2008)

I only bought one. I didn't even really want it though. The swatch didn't impress me but I just bought it because of the hype and also because I had to do an exchange.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 10, 2008)

I bought one, since I already had it in its *first* release. [Kicky Blue in Liza PM Quad.]

I got it so that I could depot in, put it in a palette, and own it in both its names!

Um, yes, I'm bad, haha.


----------



## girlzippy (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_None. Wasn't interested in it from the start because colors like that just don't work on me._

 
Same for me.


----------



## djd (Jan 11, 2008)

Just one.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 11, 2008)

I only got one to see what the hype is about.


----------



## erinmosh (Jan 11, 2008)

i had the original (paid $32 for it a while back uh oh) and i bought 2 from the originals collection. i still havent put a dent in my original one, but i still want the backups. haha.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought one Parrot.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *distel* 

 
_None. They didn´t get it at all and the MAs in my counter didn´t even know, that it was part of the LE. 

And - believe it or not - they didn´t even know why so many costumers asked for it because they had never ever heard of it before. Even after I had told them they just shrugged.

I really couldn´t believe it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh... I think the artists at your location really need to GET WITH THE PROGRAM.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I bought one Parrot.

 Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh... I think the artists at your location really need to GET WITH THE PROGRAM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed!!! That's ridiculous, they should have at least a decent grounding of past collections... particularly in relation to such well known and popular colours/products.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 12, 2008)

i wasnt gonna buy it at first but then i thought i might aswell as its so popular so i just got 1


----------



## matsubie (Jan 13, 2008)

i bought one.

i bought the last one at the counter.  the MAs kept snickering amongst themselves about how i bought the last one.

hopefully i can have fun with this color.  =)  i think i will.


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Jan 13, 2008)

I just got one. I figured I won't use it all up anyway. It's a pretty teal though!


----------



## mariecinder (Jan 13, 2008)

I also just bought one. It was the last one at both counters so I got lucky!


----------



## thanh13 (Jan 13, 2008)

It's such a bold color and so pigmented, it's hard to believe that I could ever finish just one....


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 13, 2008)

I just bought one as well.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 13, 2008)

i already have the one that came out with salsabelle and have barely used it so don't think i'm gonna buy one this time, can you believe originals is not out yet in my counter???


----------



## foreverymoment (Jan 13, 2008)

only one...but i know that, you know, 6 months down the line if i feel i need another one, i can just go to my counter and get one (they always have things that are HTF or that everyone else wants...I love Maine...)

I know that they had a couple Northern Light(s) last I knew...and a TON of the CShock e/s (but that's getting sent back soon I heard them saying)...they usually sell out of the lipsticks from the collections first...


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 13, 2008)

only one. just coz of the hype! the colour doesnt look all that speacial but i wanna see what the fuss is about...now only if they re-released pompous blue, i would be sooooooooo happy. never got it first time round


----------



## Angelah (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I already have it in the quad, palette and (2) pots, but I couldn't help myself, so I grabbed (2) more. Ooopps.  How did that happen?  Wait, I know the answer to that question.  Same way it always happens: I see, I buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heh, don't feel bad -- I got 4 more.  I don't really use the color on myself much but this is an amazing color to have in your kits for Editorial/Fantasy looks.. blends well with anything you pair it with.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_...now only if they re-released pompous blue, i would be sooooooooo happy. never got it first time round
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Holla!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got it the 1st time around X 3 and I would REALLY stock up on it if they ever re-released it!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 16, 2008)

Only one and now it sits in its box at the bottom of my traincase.
I wasnt disappointed by it in anyway but when I swatched it beside L'oreals HIP "SHOWY" and even MAC's own Big T I was shocked to see how identical they were. 
When the time comes I will use it since I'm a huge teal/blue user but I still reach for Steamy or Big T way more often


----------



## Luceuk (Jan 16, 2008)

I have one but I love it so I think I'll buy another one as a back up.


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 16, 2008)

I bought one.


----------



## nibjet (Jan 16, 2008)

two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've used it almost every day since I got it too, I wear green/turquoise waaaayyyy too often, lol


----------



## Luceuk (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nibjet* 

 
_two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've used it almost every day since I got it too, I wear green/turquoise waaaayyyy too often, lol_

 
I do too, my mum is like "Do you not have any other colours?"


----------



## pahblov (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Only one and now it sits in its box at the bottom of my traincase.
I wasnt disappointed by it in anyway but when I swatched it beside L'oreals HIP "SHOWY" and even MAC's own Big T I was shocked to see how identical they were. 
When the time comes I will use it since I'm a huge teal/blue user but I still reach for Steamy or Big T way more often_

 
It is really similar to Big T, but I like the texture of Parrot a lot better than Big T. It feels softer and silkier to me.


----------



## lin143kayp (Jan 20, 2008)

Unfortunately by the time I wanted to buy it they were sold out everywhere


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 20, 2008)

i had 1 used one from the liza quad and one day i went to work and totally forgot about it and there was only 1 left and i got it!reg price.....me and another artist actually faught over it but her bday is comming up soon so ill just have to find her one from another source....my friend who works at the mac store in oahu HI bought 6 so ima try and get one outta him


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jan 20, 2008)

i got one... and i wasnt that impressed. still trying to figure out what all the hype is about. it really is quite close to L'Oreal Showy!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lin143kayp* 

 
_Unfortunately by the time I wanted to buy it they were sold out everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Still available online and its FREE shipping !


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 20, 2008)

I only got one.
I really like the color.


----------



## redambition (Jan 22, 2008)

i got two while i was on holiday. i was going to only buy one, but at the last moment i had to get another, just in case.

it's weird. it's the first time i've bought a backup of something on impulse like that.


----------



## nelkie (Jan 22, 2008)

just one. I'm glad I have it!!


----------



## winterwonder (Jan 24, 2008)

Okay, I will admit I bought Parrot for the hype, but oh my gosh I am keeping it for the LOVEEEE. It's completely gorgeous, I could stare at it all day. Hah. I might just need to buy a backup 'cause it's going to get a lot of use out of me!


----------



## Purity (Jan 24, 2008)

I got one yesterday, the originals collection just came to sweden and all the hype about parrot haven't seemed to get here because they had plenty of them left. Got charred aswell, wore them together today acctually


----------



## summer6310 (Jan 25, 2008)

NONE. I can't stop thinking about Mimi everytime I look at the color. I love Steamy so much better.


----------



## mimichaton206 (Jan 27, 2008)

Only got one, like the color but dont really use turquoise or teal very often.. Will experiment more though!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 27, 2008)

you make me want to buy another one
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's a pretty color!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 27, 2008)

I never buy more than one of anything at once. But, I DID buy one WAY before I knew what "Parrot" was, or the hype surrounding it. I saw the color on display, liked it, and bought it after a demo. And actually, it 's RARE that I wear it.  I don't get the Parrot hype at all! It's not a very easy to match with other colors.


----------



## contrabassoon (Jan 30, 2008)

I got one as a gift, but I found that it was similar to Shimmermoss.


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 30, 2008)

Just ordered one from MAC online...also got charred as well. I want to see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## Miss uppity (Feb 1, 2008)

I got one today.. MA said to pair it with Plumage. Anyone else use this combo? Or what do you use with it?


----------



## damsel (Feb 1, 2008)

none. i already have shimmermoss which looks similar enough to me...


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss uppity* 

 
_I got one today.. MA said to pair it with Plumage. Anyone else use this combo? Or what do you use with it?_

 
I haven't got Plumage but I love wearing Charred with it.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 2, 2008)

One was enough for me.... There are too many other colors like it...


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 5, 2008)

I only bought one, it goes really nice with electric eel.


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 5, 2008)

I have tried wearing mine with Melon and Club, and Ether, over Delft paint pot.


----------



## SugarDaisy (Feb 5, 2008)

Just one, debating on getting another one because I love it


----------



## kaylaklvc (Feb 7, 2008)

Just 1!


----------



## MAC_Barbie (Feb 14, 2008)

I bought one and it's still untouched. I don´t dare to use it by now


----------



## archangeli (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_none. I had the original and didn't get to my counter in time. :/_

 
I still have my original from Salsabelle too.


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 15, 2008)

one, I have many teals


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 15, 2008)

Iam debating weather or not to get another one.


----------



## nextcontestant (Feb 18, 2008)

I bought one.  I wear Daisychain as a base, Parrot on the outer eye and melon pigment in the middle.  I think I've also thrown steel blue into the mix.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2010)

I bought two with the Original collection. This is my fave eyeshadow EVER. The perfect teal.

I hope MAC will re-release it soon that I can get another one


----------



## soveryfabulous (Mar 15, 2010)

I think at one point I had 4! I swapped all but one away though. I've stopped buying backups because I barely get through anything, nevermind needing another one of the same thing. I do love my Parrot though.


----------

